# PFF Bowling League



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey everyone, i saw a post the other day with Murph going bowling, I was wondering with the pffers getting togeter to meet and greet, how bout making it a bowling league. Our General Manager's wife works at Cordova Lanes. and I can probably get it set up and keep it maintained. Probably need at least 6 teams with 4 members on each team... depending on the input here and through pm's and phone calls ill know if i need to pursue this... just think it would be fun... thanks for your time...

:usaflag


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I would have some interest in a PFF bowling league. I recently started bowling again, after a 20 year layout. I usually go to Deluna Lanes._


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

That would be fun!!

I suck at bowling but I am good at drinking beer.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good time...just make it happen:letsdrink


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

For me it would depend on what night of the week it would be, but let me know 554-0835.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

I would imagine that winter leagues are about half over. Might have to wait till this summer before new leagues are formed. Still won't hurt to get everyone up on this though.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

actually if we get enough people we can start a league any time we want.... I figure Sunday night around 6 or 7. we are going to need about 24 people to start... again it depends on the input i get to how much effort i put into this...


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

if it was done on a weekend...i could do it. I have the police academy M-F from 5-10...but im off weekends. like someone else has said, i suck at bowling, but im good at drinking beer.:usaflag


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

On Sunday evenings, I just might have to join in on this if we could do it then. I could add my great bowling score of 100to the game. But like others I can drink and usually get better with more alcohol. It's weird. When it comes to pool and bowling, I get better as I drink.


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds great!! If it's on Sunday night around 7:00. you can count me in for at least three people!!

Keep me informed via e-mail or pm!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey beer is just aiming fluid......I'd do it if it's on a weekend........I suck a$$ but I'm in.......


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

ok heres what we got......

Sundays, at 6:00 pm or 7:00 pm. we can run 3 or 4 person teams, needs to be one or the other. we can run the league as long as we want. i suggest at least 16 weeks.

the league dues would be 10.00 per night per person. With 8.50 going to the alley and 1.50 going to the prize fund. we can get together and decide what the prize package will be.

maybe some other businesses can throw in a## week roll off prize, or a high game prize or just something to keep the league interesting...

we can go abc sanctioned for 14.00 per person. and be eligable for the prizes and patches that usbc offers to members. or we can go unsanctioned and just have fun....

Im gonna need someone else who is interested to help mewith all the details. maybe form a league board of directors. 

maybe on each 5th week we can have a beer bowl... low score on each game gets to buy the high score on each game a round... or every week.

this is just an attempt to get my pff family together and have some fun.

:usaflag


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds just like something I deff. need to get involved with...:letsparty


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

10 bucks a person doesnt sound bad at all. maybe you can make a list on your first post of everyone who says they are in...just so we can get an idea of the numbers.

Jeff


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Keep it unsanctioned and fun. All of what you said Kenny sounds good to me.


----------



## chuck (Oct 2, 2007)

Me to


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like there is already 10-15 folks here that might be interested...Let the beer flow...uh uh I mean the bowling ball go, let the ball go...:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, 10 bucks sounds great, I'm looking forward to showing you fellas how not to bowl!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yea let's just keep it unsanctioned and simple. 

Shoot some pins, shoot some beers and shoot the shit. 

Sounds good count me in.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I am interested and might could bring in one more. Would it be every Sunday? What happens if say the gulf is smooth and I am too SICK to make it one night?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

that would depend if we have a scratch league or a handicapp league and would depend on your team mates.. maybe a sub... 

:usaflag


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

this sounds like a bunch of fun. I would like to be considered. I will bring one other.

you can PM me or call 515-0814.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

ok im getting some good responses, im gonna give this 24 hours then I will need a head count, we will need to decide on 3 or 4 person teams. i suggest 4 person for the ones with significant others like me who like to bowl also... you know husband and wife or boyfreind and girlfriend or all women or all men, hell it dont matter.

we will need a team captain for each team, and i will need a seargent at arms...

:usaflag


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

you can add me into this.. as long as it doesnt start for acouple months..... i have surgery tomarrow and will be down for 6-8 weeks....

or if you guys want to start it sooner than that.. you can proboly add my son pokerfisher too....


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like fun but I may half to wait for the next time because of surgery recovery.


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

Would like to be kept informed. Would have to see if arthritis (Spelling?) would allow. Have not bowled in 10 years or more. Dan 944-3852


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey if anything, you guys should stop by and share a few beers with us. :letsdrink


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

> *konz (1/9/2008)*Hey if anything, you guys should stop by and share a few beers with us. :letsdrink


Now that I can handle:letsdrink


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Count me in.......:moon:moon


----------



## poker_fisher101 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah I'm in.... 10 bucks ain't bad


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Count my Wife and I in, we can't bowl, but would love to join.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME... I don't know how much I will be able to play once I get the job off-shore but I'm in till then. 

I know you said Cordova Lanes but I DO BELIEVE someone on here, the PFF, bought a bowling alley. Maybe we should support them. Just a thought. Not for sure but I think it was Avalon bowling alley. 

I'm with the rest. Unsactioned (sp?) Just some suds, fried foods, friends and a lot of fun. :letsparty


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I would be in and also suck at bowling. If everyone is as bad as they say this should be something...... My wife would probably go along also. Keep me posted!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Would love to, have been on a couple of league's, But in the next 2 months we will be going back to 12 hour days at HHT in navarre, but If you decide to do It I will stop by and get to know some of the member's, buy the way we our having a Store wide sale at all Our store's Off Shore lures, inshore lure's ,Rod's, reel's , Gulp's ,Doa's, spoon's , Come by and see us, Thanks for all the support, to the members of the PFF, and to everybody else!!! Tight line's everybody, And Hope everybody Has a Good year Of Fishing!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Would love to, have Been on a couple of league's in the past years, but with us going back to 12 hour days I don't think I can make It, Buy the way We are Having a Store Wide Sale At HHT at all our Store's ,Off shore lures ,inshore lures, Rod's ,Reels, more than I can Mention, come Buy and see us, Plus I would like to thank all The People of the Forum for their support, and everybody else, Hope everybody has a Good Fishing Year and Hope to meet some more of the people that make up this great Forum!!!!


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me if Knot a Yaht well be my DD cause if I'm Bowling I'm drinking. Thanks Jon. :letsdrink:angel


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Capt. AHO (1/9/2008)*Sounds good to me if Knot a Yaht well be my DD cause if I'm Bowling I'm drinking. Thanks Jon. :letsdrink:angel


I think you have that a little backwards. :moon


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Deeplines (1/9/2008)*
> 
> I know you said Cordova Lanes but I DO BELIEVE someone on here, the PFF, bought a bowling alley. Maybe we should support them. Just a thought. Not for sure but I think it was Avalon bowling alley.


I'm up for where ever, but Avalon would be great since it's just up the road from me. But it wouldn't be too convinient for most on here.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in if it's Sunday night. Probably be 2 of us. I like the others am not very good since I won the Euorpean Championship 10 years ago (NOT), but I can drink with the best of them. BTW, can I have the lane with the gutter bumpers installed? They keep me from embarrassing myself too much.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Deeplines (1/9/2008)
> 
> I know you said Cordova Lanes but I DO BELIEVE someone on here, the PFF, bought a bowling alley. Maybe we should support them.*


*

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_trRow1><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_tdPostCell1 width="24%"><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblAnchorPoint><A name=bm39903></A><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1273\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1273\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1273\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1273\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1273\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1273\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">skint back</DIV><NOSCRIPT>skint back</NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_tdPostCell2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>







<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblPostedDate>Posted 12/30/2007 11:34:28 PM</TD><TD class=SmallTxt align=right><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_imgButAddPostReply title="Post a reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a reply to this post..." src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_AddReply.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl3:imgButAddPostReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_imgButAddQuoteReply title="Post a quoted reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a quoted reply to this post..." src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Quote.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl3:imgButAddQuoteReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_imgButReportPost title="Report post to moderators" type=image alt="Report post to moderators" src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Report.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl3:imgButReportPost> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_imgButEditPost title="Edit This Post" type=image alt="Edit This Post" src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_EditPost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl3:imgButEditPost> <INPUT language=javascript id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_imgButDeletePost title="Delete This Post" onclick=return(confirm(if_DeletePost)); type=image alt="Delete This Post" src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_DeletePost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl3:imgButDeletePost> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>Pin Fish










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblMemberGroup>Group: Forum Members 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblLastActive>Last Login: 12/30/2007 11:23:40 PM 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblPostCount>Posts: 4, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblTotalVisits>Visits: 58 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>We will be kid friendly.We just purchaed Avalon Bowling Center in Milton right on Avalon Blvd.We we not sure how to handle New Years Eve but have to deceide to go for it...so please bring e'm on over who knowswhatl will happen.







.. but We will base it on how many show up..We may lock the doors at Ten and say whoever is here can finish the night for free..who knows...we will play it by ear..did not want to open for New Years...only because no planning was involved..(justbought the business on Dec 5th) anyways ... 

Cheers to the New Year, Hope to CYA on the water

JB










ps I will do this, say you heard about it from PFF and I will comp you a game or two, three, ....ect..;.tell em' Joey sent ya 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblPostSignature>Roll Tide </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay well I just found out that I wont be free every Sunday, so I wont be able to be in a league. I will however show up when I can and have a few beers!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Deeplines (1/9/2008)*SOUNDS GOOD TO ME... I don't know how much I will be able to play once I get the job off-shore but I'm in till then.
> 
> I know you said Cordova Lanes but I DO BELIEVE someone on here, the PFF, bought a bowling alley. Maybe we should support them. Just a thought. Not for sure but I think it was Avalon bowling alley.
> 
> I'm with the rest. Unsactioned (sp?) Just some suds, fried foods, friends and a lot of fun. :letsparty




Deeplines, that would be a great idea but remember ify'all chooseSunday night at Avalon you will then be in Santa Rosa County and you can't buy or sell alcohol on Sunday's over here. I live a short distance from the Avalon Bowling Center and know Mandy and would love to give them the PFF business, you will just have to choose a different night if you want a beer or mixed drink.

Just a thought.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

ok, i need a head count, anyone and everyone that is going to do this pm me with the names so i can build a roster. also include your team name you would like to use... and who is on the team, also name a team captain.

:usaflag


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

when would this league start?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I will probably scedule a meeting with the alley this weekend. I figure in the next 2 or 3 weeks.. but again its up to all of us, we can start it when ever we want and end it when ever we want,,, just the chance to get together and have some fun and get to know everyone...

:usaflag


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

bump

:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (1/11/2008)*ok, i need a head count, anyone and everyone that is going to do this pm me with the names so i can build a roster. also include your team name you would like to use... and who is on the team, also name a team captain.
> 
> :usaflag




:bump


----------



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

If its mixed doubles , wife and I would like to do it. We live in Navarre, but, if you need 2 extra folks, call me or get out of fishing forum and email me direct at [email protected],, I'm not very good, she is worse,, but we like it. sorry ,we drink very little,, lol.... or call 982 6858


----------



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

is this adults only or its it kid friendly.

we are talking 11 and 2 16 yrs olds anf meif its 4 to a team.

it would either 11,16 and me or to 16's and me for a three person team

would be interested if it was.

thanks dave


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I never even thought about that, i guess it would be up to all who participate,,, what do yall think, 

Adults only

Kids Freindly.....

:usaflag


----------



## coochie (Oct 3, 2007)

ok all,, what alley did ya all decide on ? sounds like fun


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That would be cordova lanes

:usaflag


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Cordova sounds great.... The first bowling alley I ever threw a gutter ball in!!!!


----------



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

To answer the question, yes a PFF member did purchase Avalon Bowling Center. My wife Mandy and myself bought it in December. We would love the opportunity to have a PFF league. Sanctioned or not. Sunday would probablybe a bad night, since we cannot serve alcohol on Sunday in Santa Rosa. I don't want to derail the original thread about bowling at Cordova though.It is a good house. Tuesday night would suit us better at this time though. You could set it up and take the prize fund and apply it toward reefs  just a thought. 

Keep me informed with your direction though :letsdrink

JB


----------



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

and remember this....bowling is like sex for the first time, you don't have to be good, just be there :mmmbeer:mmmbeer


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

KENNY, 

When do you think this may take effect? I think maybe I will be able to field a team of 4. 

Not matter what I can be there for a sub or a stand alone.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok what i need is,

Im trying to build a roster,

I need the names of all who want to do this.

if you have a whole team, a team name and a team captain.

so when we have meetings we dont have 50 people in them,

there are currently several people who need a team, so when 

i build the roster those individuals will have the chance to join a team

that has an opening.

also someone asked if it will be kid freindly, lets vote.

I was also informed that the dues did not include shoe rental, just to let yall know...

:usaflag


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

:bump


----------

